# best way to waterproof wood



## jesst (Jan 28, 2012)

what is the best and safest thing to use to waterproof an enclosed tortoise home.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2012)

From what I've read, SoySeal and Drylok are reliable. And if it is just for the base, people often staple or otherwise attach shower liners, tarps, etc. 

I am personally planning to use the Drylok if I ever go to wooden enclosures, because it would double as a nice wall covering for filing the nails when they invariably decide to try and climb the sides. 

You can also look to similar threads made previously, such as this one. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-waterproof-table#axzz1knhDirDy


----------



## jackrat (Jan 28, 2012)

I've used low viscosity epoxy with good results. You just have to let it cure before use.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 28, 2012)

Indoors any good quality semi-gloss alkyd enamel latex paint works very well, easy to apply, no nasty fumes, non-toxic, durable and easy to keep clean. With a primer coat and two coats of paint it will last for several years. I have used it for a finish on indoor tortoises enclosures for over 25 years. Some of my oldest enclosures have only required repainting once in that time period. No need for liners and so on.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 28, 2012)

yea i second that of what GB said, ive used non-toxic paints and sealants in both of mine with no problems at all... with my russians being diggers they would just tear up any thing else ...


----------



## ripper7777777 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dry-Lok - Good stuff - Used inside aquariums, potable water and concrete ponds.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 28, 2012)

For water repellant and longevity Thompsons water seal works well... just let enclosure dry . 
JD~ 
PS . 
Unless you " tar" wood or clear resin and resin type products as mentioned above ...there is really no way to waterproof wood.


----------



## rascal (Jan 29, 2012)

I used this stuff called Shelfing paper or Contact Paper its like plastic that has a sticky side it works well i just lined my tortoise table with it it looks nice to and its cheap i think i got mine at homedepot for 5 bux a roll


----------



## jesst (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for all of the great replies. I bought some vinyl tiles yesterday and am going to use those. Hopefully it works


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 30, 2012)

Like JD, I have used the Thompson water seal with great success...


----------



## jesst (Jan 31, 2012)

So the vinyl tiles didnt work, im going to do thompsons waterseal and melamine paint. Hopwfully that works


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yacht Varnish works.... you need to let it dry fully before you let your torts near it of course...


----------

